

How a Harvard Case Study About Apple Was Turned Into Manga - Garmonidas
http://blogs.wsj.com/atwork/2014/04/07/m-b-a-s-learn-the-story-of-apple-in-comics/?mod=e2tw

======
unificador
Nice, this could be a good way to teach to high school students the story of
Apple too.

I hope there're in a near future versions of Microsoft, Google and Facebook!

------
johnpt
I love the comics. They show Apple like real life, two guys playing around
with computers and thinking about creating a company to have some fun.

